# Source for external staircase ????



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for an external metal staicase? I'm starting on a structure that will require a set of stairs. I suppose I could attempt to scratchbuild one but if one is available it would make my life easier. I'd be looking for the knd that has three or so switchbacks.

Thanks.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave 
Metal ones will be a little difficult to find, acrylic will be lot easier to find, they can be cut on a laser machine. 
Dennis


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not too concerned as to the material, I should have been more clear. It could be metal, plastic or wood... it really doesn't matter. What I meant by metal staicase is the real ones are usually metal.. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave do you have your sizes you need ?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

It needs to be about 14" vertical and can be up to 6" wide. I generally build my structures in 1:24, but I can modify that if necessary.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Are these stairs what you are talking about?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm building a coal loader loosely based on this, and I need stairs similar to those on the left.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty close Ron..


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Is this like what you are talking about, this 1/16" acrylic with the tread cut into the stair runners, makes the assembly so much easier. The hand rails and the stair runners are one piece for strength and ease of costruction, can be cut out of brown or white acrylic. 










This is a set of stairs I did on the back of Mashville station

Dennis


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be PERFECT !!!!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

My, this is a rambling thread! 

Dave, Plastruct has some - 
http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/Onli...de=STAS-16 
http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/Onli...de=STAS-18 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hand rail too - 
http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/Onli...Code=SR-16 
http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/Onli...Code=HR-16


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. thanks for that. We're makin' progress here..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. I could use a piece of that, but whatever I click, my shopping cart remains empty. Perhaps Plastruct knows I really don't need one?


----------

